# Connection impossible à FaceTime/iMessage sur OS X MT Lion



## Hugo274 (9 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai vraiment besoin de votre aide ! J'ai fais la mise de Lion vers Mountain Lion mais je n'arrive pas à me connecter à FaceTime ni iMessage !

"Connexion à iMessage impossible.
Une erreur de serveur s&#8217;est produite lors de l&#8217;enregistrement. Veuillez réessayer ultérieurement."​
Je précise que dans mes préférences iCloud mon identifiant est bien activer et marche mais pas avec facetime et imessage...
Comment faire pour les faire fonctionner de nouveau ?
Avez-vous le même problème ?

Merci!


----------



## jfkm (9 Novembre 2012)

Ma réponse ne t'aidera pas beaucoup, ne sachant trop quoi faire.

Mais je peux répondre à ta deuxième partie de question: pas de soucis pour moi sur iMessage ni Facetime depuis Mountain.


----------



## Hugo274 (9 Novembre 2012)

Te connecte-tu avec ta propre adresse email ou celle que te fourni apple en @me.com ?


----------



## jfkm (10 Novembre 2012)

Je me connecte avec mon adresse mail perso, celle qui me sert également sur Apple Store. C'est une @orange.


----------



## Cyke (12 Décembre 2012)

Exactement pareil ici ... MBP 2010... lion => moutain lion

Pas de Facetime ni de imessage .. alors que facetime marchait avant..


----------



## lio31 (28 Décembre 2012)

Je déterre le sujet. Il se trouve que j'ai eu ce problème deux fois, sur mon ordi et celui de mes parents. A chaque fois sur un upgrade de Lion --> Mountain Lion (no clean instal).
De guerre lasse, j'ai fait une clean instal sur mon ordi et çà a marché immédiatement. Aucun pb depuis. Par contre, je souhaiterais éviter d'en arriver à cette extrémité sur celui de mes parents. Si qq'un a une suggestion, je suis preneur...


----------



## xldauphine (30 Décembre 2012)

J'ai résolu le problème en supprimant la ligne verisign.net dans le fichier hosts
(pour cela il faut éditer le fichier hosts avec la commande sudo vi /etc/hosts )


----------



## Poulfougou (5 Janvier 2013)

xldauphine a dit:


> J'ai résolu le problème en supprimant la ligne verisign.net dans le fichier hosts
> (pour cela il faut éditer le fichier hosts avec la commande sudo vi /etc/hosts )



Merci beaucoup pour l'info. Cela a réglé mon problème de connections FaceTime


----------



## GuISm0 (13 Septembre 2013)

Salut le monde, 
J'deterre ce topic quand j'ai le même problème pas de iMessage ni de FaceTime (j'viens d'installer ML, Lion->ML). Donc j'ai essayé de modifier le fichiers hosts mais il n'y a pas la ligne (verisign.net)

Donc avez-vous d'autres idées ? je suis preneur


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Septembre 2013)

LittleSnitch = http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/connexion-imessage-facetime-impossible-ml-1171662.html

Après changement de la carte-mère du Mac = http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20130527122605929


----------



## GuISm0 (16 Septembre 2013)

Toujours pas résolu !! pourtant le blocage avec LittleSnitch m'avait fait retrouvé un peu d'espoir mais çà n'a pas fonctionné.

Tampis, j'attendrai Marevick pour faire une clean install et on reverra à ce moment là

Merci de votre aide.


----------

